

Software is just a vintage by-product of Microprocessor era, but for how long? - ggonweb
https://medium.com/@ggonweb/software-is-just-a-by-product-of-the-microprocessor-era-b027c1698aa8

======
SixSigma
That is an interesting hypothesis. One that early pioneers thought would have
been reached a long time ago. Various platforms have (prematurely) announced
that they have achieved it!

For references start here :

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth-
generation_programming_l...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth-
generation_programming_language)

~~~
ggonweb
I Agree.

